# Lets play...



## Dario (Jan 18, 2009)

Rule is simple...name a wood starting with the same letter as the end of the previously posted.  

Lets use common name as much as possible and avoid duplication (if it happens it is not the end of the world) :wink:.

If there is a cross (same time) post ...first one prevails.  2nd poster is expected to edit/delete the post to avoid thread from splitting.

You can play multiple times too!!!

Example:
cocobolo
olive
ebony
...

Lets start with

Chechen


----------



## ldb2000 (Jan 18, 2009)

Nara


----------



## Jim Smith (Jan 18, 2009)

amboyna 


Jim Smith


----------



## L1Truckie (Jan 18, 2009)

alder


----------



## rlofton (Jan 18, 2009)

ramone


----------



## knowltoh (Jan 18, 2009)

ebony


----------



## GaryMGg (Jan 18, 2009)

yew


----------



## rlofton (Jan 18, 2009)

wumu


----------



## ldb2000 (Jan 18, 2009)

Ulma aka the honey tree


----------



## BruceK (Jan 18, 2009)

APITONG


----------



## ldb2000 (Jan 18, 2009)

Goncalo Alves


----------



## mick (Jan 18, 2009)

Sucupira


----------



## denaucoin (Jan 18, 2009)

ash


----------



## Lulanrt (Jan 18, 2009)

Nothing fancy but "holly"
Travis


----------



## CaptG (Jan 18, 2009)

Yucatan Rosewood


----------



## ldb2000 (Jan 18, 2009)

Dogwood


----------



## johnnycnc (Jan 18, 2009)

Desert Ironwood


----------



## Dario (Jan 18, 2009)

Dahoma


----------



## Monty (Jan 18, 2009)

Apple


----------



## rdunn12 (Jan 18, 2009)

Elm


----------



## Rmartin (Jan 18, 2009)

Maple


----------



## VisExp (Jan 18, 2009)

Ebony


----------



## GaryMGg (Jan 18, 2009)

Yellowheart


----------



## PATRICK STEIN (Jan 18, 2009)

greenheart


----------



## PATRICK STEIN (Jan 18, 2009)

wrong i was


----------



## PATRICK STEIN (Jan 18, 2009)

tamboti


----------



## VisExp (Jan 18, 2009)

Ipe


----------



## hunter-27 (Jan 18, 2009)

ipe


----------



## rdunn12 (Jan 18, 2009)

Eucalyptus


----------



## VisExp (Jan 18, 2009)

Sassafras


----------



## penmanship (Jan 18, 2009)

Sepetir


----------



## pentex (Jan 18, 2009)

root


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 18, 2009)

teak


----------



## dgscott (Jan 18, 2009)

koa


----------



## mrcook4570 (Jan 18, 2009)

apricot


----------



## ldb2000 (Jan 18, 2009)

Tesota


----------



## hdbblue (Jan 18, 2009)

Arbutus - or madrone to those of you south of the border

Harvey


----------



## penmanship (Jan 18, 2009)

Sumac


----------



## MarkHix (Jan 18, 2009)

cedar


----------



## ldb2000 (Jan 18, 2009)

Redwood


----------



## pentex (Jan 18, 2009)

deadwood


----------



## GBusardo (Jan 18, 2009)

Dajara


----------



## td (Jan 18, 2009)

afzelia


----------



## sparhawk (Jan 18, 2009)

removed to use later


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Jan 18, 2009)

acacia, flip i had to go through every one posted to see that it wasn't there :biggrin:


----------



## jimofsanston (Jan 18, 2009)

*saserfrass*

woo.


----------



## td (Jan 18, 2009)

sapele


----------



## arjudy (Jan 18, 2009)

East Indian Rosewood


----------



## ragz (Jan 18, 2009)

dakota burl


----------



## sparhawk (Jan 18, 2009)

limba


----------



## Wild Turkey (Jan 18, 2009)

Apple


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 18, 2009)

Eucalyptus


----------



## penmanship (Jan 18, 2009)

Sapele


----------



## johnnycnc (Jan 18, 2009)

Elm


----------



## melogic (Jan 18, 2009)

mesquite


----------



## sparhawk (Jan 18, 2009)

elder


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jan 18, 2009)

royal paulownia


----------



## fiferb (Jan 18, 2009)

ambrosia maple


----------



## DustyDenim (Jan 18, 2009)

Tulipwood


----------



## sparhawk (Jan 18, 2009)

Dalia


----------



## ldb2000 (Jan 18, 2009)

Amboyna


----------



## rlofton (Jan 18, 2009)

ailanthus


----------



## sparhawk (Jan 18, 2009)

stag-horn sumac


----------



## turkey-slayer (Jan 18, 2009)

Curly Cherry


----------



## rlofton (Jan 18, 2009)

yate


----------



## sparhawk (Jan 18, 2009)

emberwood


----------



## arjudy (Jan 18, 2009)

Dalbergia Retusa


----------



## Skye (Jan 18, 2009)

Amalgam-Mutts

(BOOYAH!)


----------



## melogic (Jan 19, 2009)

Sheoak


----------



## Fred (Jan 19, 2009)

Kauri (New Zealand) (Agathis australis)


----------



## Rarest wood (Jan 19, 2009)

indigb*o*  - [SIZE=-1][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Terminalia ivorensis[/FONT][/SIZE]


----------



## ldb2000 (Jan 19, 2009)

Olive wood


----------



## UKpenmaker (Jan 19, 2009)

Douglas Fir


----------



## sparhawk (Jan 19, 2009)

rock maple


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jan 19, 2009)

eucaliptus


----------



## Daniel (Jan 19, 2009)

Sumac


----------



## bruce119 (Jan 19, 2009)

Citrus
.
.


----------



## hehndc (Jan 19, 2009)

sycamore

Steve


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 19, 2009)

EKKI    (Lophira alata)


----------



## splinter99 (Jan 19, 2009)

ipe


----------



## YORKGUM (Jan 19, 2009)

Eyoum


----------



## DavidSpavin (Jan 19, 2009)

Masaranduba


----------



## Rick_G (Jan 19, 2009)

Afzelia


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Jan 19, 2009)

aspen


----------



## melogic (Jan 19, 2009)

nutmeg


----------



## Jeff-in-Indiana (Jan 19, 2009)

gum (as in sweet)


----------



## bruce119 (Jan 19, 2009)

Mangrove


----------



## pentex (Jan 19, 2009)

elm


----------



## AlexL (Jan 19, 2009)

Morado

(somebody beat to the E one)


----------



## bruce119 (Jan 19, 2009)

Osage


----------



## Jeff-in-Indiana (Jan 19, 2009)

Eucalyptus


----------



## bruce119 (Jan 19, 2009)

Sassafras


----------



## jimm1 (Jan 19, 2009)

Spruce


----------



## GaryMGg (Jan 19, 2009)

elm


----------



## bruce119 (Jan 19, 2009)

Mango


----------



## Lulanrt (Jan 19, 2009)

Orange


----------



## GaryMGg (Jan 19, 2009)

Eucalyptus


----------



## bad (Jan 19, 2009)

I hope sycamore hasn't been used yet.


----------



## rdunn12 (Jan 19, 2009)

Shedua


----------



## KenV (Jan 19, 2009)

Swamp Ash


----------



## papaturner (Jan 19, 2009)

Hickory


----------



## rdunn12 (Jan 19, 2009)

Yew


----------



## sparhawk (Jan 19, 2009)

wenge


----------



## philb (Jan 19, 2009)

English Oak!


----------



## GaryMGg (Jan 19, 2009)

Dang, What starts with !  ???


----------



## bruce119 (Jan 19, 2009)

kumquat


----------



## bruce119 (Jan 19, 2009)

We got to get out of the E, A & S rut most words end with the same letters


----------



## penmanship (Jan 19, 2009)

Kapur


----------



## melogic (Jan 19, 2009)

rubberwood


----------



## sparhawk (Jan 19, 2009)

dajara


----------



## melogic (Jan 19, 2009)

apitong


----------



## rlofton (Jan 19, 2009)

giam


----------



## johnnycnc (Jan 19, 2009)

makore


----------



## woodboys (Jan 19, 2009)

elibiob


----------



## rlofton (Jan 19, 2009)

bekak


----------



## fiferb (Jan 19, 2009)

Kiatt


----------



## darrenjttu (Jan 19, 2009)

tulipwood


----------



## rlofton (Jan 19, 2009)

tzalam


----------



## rlofton (Jan 19, 2009)

Okay - difou


----------



## HSTurning (Jan 20, 2009)

Ukelel*e* wood (koa) is all i can come up with.
or
Util*e* (Entandophragma utile)
either way its a *E*


----------



## sparhawk (Jan 20, 2009)

engelman oak


----------



## rcarman (Jan 20, 2009)

katalux


----------



## rlofton (Jan 20, 2009)

dorrigi


----------



## sparhawk (Jan 20, 2009)

izambi


----------



## rlofton (Jan 20, 2009)

irrodo


----------



## YORKGUM (Jan 20, 2009)

Odoko


----------



## sparhawk (Jan 20, 2009)

oliepod


----------



## Rarest wood (Jan 20, 2009)

doussi*e*      afzelia sp


----------



## sparhawk (Jan 20, 2009)

ekie


----------



## cnirenberg (Jan 20, 2009)

Elm


----------



## robing916 (Jan 20, 2009)

Mullberry


----------



## Rarest wood (Jan 20, 2009)

yindai*k*, yendai*k*  (Dalbergia cultrata , burmese blackwood)


----------



## cnirenberg (Jan 20, 2009)

Katalox


----------



## YORKGUM (Jan 20, 2009)

Xylia xylocarpa


----------



## robing916 (Jan 20, 2009)

Acacia


----------



## bobskio2003 (Jan 20, 2009)

Catalpa


----------



## YORKGUM (Jan 20, 2009)

Albizia


----------



## philb (Jan 20, 2009)

macassar ebony


----------



## melogic (Jan 20, 2009)

yemeri


----------



## HSTurning (Jan 20, 2009)

Iroko


----------



## pentex (Jan 20, 2009)

oak


----------



## dkarcher (Jan 20, 2009)

Kingwood


----------



## Hosspen (Jan 20, 2009)

Dogwood


----------



## ldb2000 (Jan 20, 2009)

Danta


----------



## YORKGUM (Jan 20, 2009)

Almacigo


----------



## rdunn12 (Jan 20, 2009)

Ovangkol


----------



## johnnycnc (Jan 20, 2009)

leopardwood


----------



## wudnhed (Jan 20, 2009)

Diospyros Lotus


----------



## bkersten (Jan 20, 2009)

Sycamore


----------



## Tom McMillan (Jan 20, 2009)

Ebony


----------



## rdunn12 (Jan 20, 2009)

Yamba


----------



## YORKGUM (Jan 20, 2009)

Amburana


----------



## el_d (Jan 21, 2009)

agarita


----------



## ldb2000 (Jan 21, 2009)

Alowood


----------



## wudnhed (Jan 21, 2009)

Deodar Cedar


----------



## el_d (Jan 21, 2009)

redbud


----------



## wudnhed (Jan 21, 2009)

Dawn Redwood


----------



## YORKGUM (Jan 21, 2009)

Dina


----------



## Rarest wood (Jan 21, 2009)

adansonia digitata  babobab


----------



## YORKGUM (Jan 21, 2009)

Berlinia


----------



## YORKGUM (Jan 21, 2009)

Antiaris


----------



## UKpenmaker (Jan 21, 2009)

Silver Birch


----------



## robing916 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hornbeam.


----------



## GoodTurns (Jan 21, 2009)

Milo


----------



## JerrySambrook (Jan 21, 2009)

Osage Orange


----------



## Lulanrt (Jan 21, 2009)

Elobe (OK I am making stuff up now)
Travis


----------



## philb (Jan 21, 2009)

European Walnut


----------



## Crashmph (Jan 21, 2009)

Tulipwood


----------



## wudnhed (Jan 21, 2009)

Douglas Maple


----------



## wudnhed (Jan 21, 2009)

English Holly


----------



## Crashmph (Jan 21, 2009)

*Yellowheart*


----------



## YORKGUM (Jan 21, 2009)

Tzutan


----------



## bobskio2003 (Jan 21, 2009)

naio


----------



## wudnhed (Jan 21, 2009)

Orissa


----------



## Rarest wood (Jan 21, 2009)

Andirob*a*        -Carapa guianensis
*
*


----------



## clthayer (Jan 21, 2009)

apamate

Didn't read all 18 pages so don't know if it was mentioned yet.

Christian


----------



## jimm1 (Jan 21, 2009)

ekki


----------



## sparhawk (Jan 21, 2009)

islay


----------



## rlofton (Jan 21, 2009)

Not real sure about islay (except for a Scottish island).  But just in case it's good, here's *yvyrao.*


----------



## philb (Jan 22, 2009)

obeche


----------



## rlofton (Jan 22, 2009)

entapuloh


----------



## fiferb (Jan 22, 2009)

*Hububali*


----------



## philb (Jan 22, 2009)

Imbuia


----------



## penmanship (Jan 22, 2009)

Andoung 
_(Monopetalanthus)_


----------



## philb (Jan 22, 2009)

goncalo alves


----------



## GoodTurns (Jan 22, 2009)

sheetim


----------



## Crashmph (Jan 22, 2009)

Mora


----------



## philb (Jan 22, 2009)

afromosia


----------



## robing916 (Jan 22, 2009)

Apple.


----------



## YORKGUM (Jan 22, 2009)

Erimado


----------



## Crashmph (Jan 22, 2009)

Odoko


----------



## YORKGUM (Jan 22, 2009)

Owewe


----------



## CSue (Jan 22, 2009)

Ephedra    "Mexican-Tea"


----------



## Rarest wood (Jan 22, 2009)

YORKGUM said:


> Owewe


youve got to be kidding me???


----------



## CSue (Jan 22, 2009)

I have a Hortus.  I looked it up.  Some desert areas of south america its their version of desert ironwood.


----------



## CSue (Jan 22, 2009)

"Ephedra. Mexican-Tea. Joint-Fir. Gnetaceae. Shrubs growing mostly in dry or desert regions around the world, with jointed green branches . . . " (Hortus, Macmillan Company, NY)

Where do you think the medicine came from?


----------



## WoodWrite (Jan 22, 2009)

Dogwood


----------



## YORKGUM (Jan 22, 2009)

Determa


----------



## YORKGUM (Jan 22, 2009)

Rarest wood said:


> youve got to be kidding me???




didn't think I could keep up huh?


----------



## philb (Jan 22, 2009)

amazakoue


----------



## rlofton (Jan 22, 2009)

amesclao


----------



## Sylvanite (Jan 22, 2009)

Ohia


----------



## CSue (Jan 22, 2009)

Albizzia


----------



## sparhawk (Jan 22, 2009)

allawa


----------



## Sylvanite (Jan 23, 2009)

Arborvite


----------



## rlofton (Jan 23, 2009)

ENTAPULOH


----------



## YORKGUM (Jan 23, 2009)

Hura (Possum Wood)


----------



## GoodTurns (Jan 23, 2009)

almond


----------



## rlofton (Jan 23, 2009)

DAMAR MINYAK


----------



## YORKGUM (Jan 23, 2009)

Keranji


----------



## rlofton (Jan 23, 2009)

http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/izambe.htm*IZAMBE*


----------



## GoodTurns (Jan 23, 2009)

Ekop


----------



## robing916 (Jan 23, 2009)

Purpleheart.


----------



## YORKGUM (Jan 23, 2009)

Thitka


----------



## nava1uni (Jan 23, 2009)

Apricot


----------



## rdunn12 (Jan 23, 2009)

Tampoi


----------



## Sylvanite (Jan 23, 2009)

ipe


----------



## Sylvanite (Jan 23, 2009)

elm


----------



## Sylvanite (Jan 23, 2009)

Merpauh


----------



## Sylvanite (Jan 23, 2009)

Hophornbeam


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 23, 2009)

huanghuali


----------



## YORKGUM (Jan 24, 2009)

Ipil


----------



## bitshird (Jan 24, 2009)

Lacewood


----------



## wudnhed (Jan 24, 2009)

Dwarf Hackberry


----------



## YORKGUM (Jan 24, 2009)

Yew


----------



## Sylvanite (Jan 24, 2009)

Willow


----------



## bitshird (Jan 25, 2009)

wondoan


----------



## wudnhed (Jan 25, 2009)

Narrowleaf Cottonwood


----------



## bitshird (Jan 25, 2009)

nyatoh 

 I clearly have way too much free time. but it's very cold.


----------



## txbatons (Jan 25, 2009)

Huisache


----------



## bitshird (Jan 25, 2009)

antrocary


----------



## clthayer (Jan 25, 2009)

YVYRARO


----------



## wudnhed (Jan 25, 2009)

Oba


----------



## clthayer (Jan 25, 2009)

ANJICO


----------



## jimm1 (Jan 25, 2009)

ovang (babinga)


----------



## YORKGUM (Jan 26, 2009)

Guaiacum


----------



## wudnhed (Jan 26, 2009)

Mimosa, that's a flower....or maybe a drink!!!!!!

How about Matai not to be confused with the other drink:laugh::drink::rotfl:


----------



## bitshird (Jan 26, 2009)

avodire

Becca, around here the mimosa trees are like a nasty weed, and you can't kill them off fast enough, but they are pretty when they flower.


----------



## wudnhed (Jan 27, 2009)

Eucalyptus


----------



## Sylvanite (Jan 27, 2009)

Snakewood


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 27, 2009)

Dunno wood:devil:


----------



## YORKGUM (Jan 27, 2009)

Demerara Greenheart

Caution the splinters are poisonous and care should be taken to avoid these.


----------



## Sylvanite (Jan 27, 2009)

Tamarack


----------



## wudnhed (Jan 27, 2009)

Kousa Dogwood


----------



## bitshird (Jan 27, 2009)

dorrigi


----------



## jimm1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Ibar. (yew family)


----------



## wudnhed (Jan 28, 2009)

Red Fir


----------



## Sylvanite (Jan 28, 2009)

Redheart


----------



## bitshird (Jan 28, 2009)

tualang


----------



## Sylvanite (Jan 28, 2009)

Gidgee


----------



## YORKGUM (Jan 29, 2009)

Ekebergia rueppelliana


----------



## TurnedAround (Jan 29, 2009)

Galiya,   Acer _oblongum_ Wall.,   Evergreen or smooth leaf maple,  from India


----------



## Sylvanite (Jan 29, 2009)

Mulberry


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Jan 29, 2009)

yellow heart


----------



## bitshird (Jan 29, 2009)

tineo


----------



## TurnedAround (Jan 29, 2009)

* Ovangkol *also known as African Rosewood, Guibourtia _ehie_  My specimen is from the Ivory Coast


----------



## YORKGUM (Jan 29, 2009)

Leche Perra


----------



## sparhawk (Jan 29, 2009)

ako


----------



## YORKGUM (Jan 30, 2009)

oak


----------



## TurnedAround (Jan 30, 2009)

"* Korokororo*   (SCARCE) also called tento, Ormosia _coutinhoi_ . my specimen came from Rio de Janeiro Provence in eastern Brazil


----------



## sparhawk (Jan 30, 2009)

oleo pardo


----------



## bitshird (Jan 30, 2009)

Orindi


----------



## YORKGUM (Jan 30, 2009)

Izombe


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Jan 30, 2009)

eBays EXTRAORDINARY buckeye burl :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## bitshird (Jan 30, 2009)

lemonwood


----------



## YORKGUM (Feb 2, 2009)

Duru


----------



## rbeery (Feb 3, 2009)

Well, since nobody else knows one, how about Ukola (aka African Cherry, Makore)


----------



## bitshird (Feb 3, 2009)

ailanthus 
 (Ailanthus altissima)  also called tree of heaven
I think I can come up with one or two more.


----------



## Rarest wood (Feb 4, 2009)

o a chance to say my favourite timber its a swarzia species from south america  SARIBEDA*N*


----------



## bitshird (Feb 4, 2009)

Nyatoh  Palaquium spp.


----------



## YORKGUM (Feb 4, 2009)

Magnolia


----------



## YORKGUM (Feb 5, 2009)

Rarest wood said:


> o a chance to say my favourite timber its a swarzia species from south america  SARIBEDA*N*



Hmmm, not finding it on the net. Sounds made up to me. What you  trying to pull???:biggrin:


----------



## PenDragon (Feb 5, 2009)

Ash


----------



## bitshird (Feb 5, 2009)

HUBUBALLI 
 LOXOTERYGIUM SAGOTII.


----------



## YORKGUM (Feb 6, 2009)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*[SIZE=+2] Ice Cream Bean Tree[/SIZE]*[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*[SIZE=+2] - Inga edulis[/SIZE]*[/FONT]


----------

